# Next up Bacon



## wittdog (Sep 14, 2006)

I picked up 15lbs of bellies that’s  2 whole bellies one of which is real nice looking and the other is so so  I also picked up a deboned pork butt that I’m going to attempt to make scenic bacon out of…..I used the Canadian Bacon wet cure cuz the times that I’ve tried the dry bacon cure it was a pain and I wasn’t happy  with the results….so the wet cure is the way for me…..This time I used Maple syrup , Granulated Maple Sugar and Molasses as the sweetener….I’ll let you know how it turns out in 6-7 days


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 14, 2006)

MMMMMMMMMM, I luvs me some bacon.


----------



## cleglue (Sep 14, 2006)

Wittdog,

Please take pictures.  I made some last year for the first time.  I used Reyteks recipe.  I smoked them in my sausage maker smoker.  When I fried the bacon the strips got REAL BLACK real fast.  They didn't fry like store bought bacon.  Maybe I'll try again sometime this fall.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 15, 2006)

cleglue said:
			
		

> Wittdog,
> 
> Please take pictures.  I made some last year for the first time.  I used Reyteks recipe.  I smoked them in my sausage maker smoker.  When I fried the bacon the strips got REAL BLACK real fast.  They didn't fry like store bought bacon.  Maybe I'll try again sometime this fall.


I will take pics but be advised that this time I used Molases as a sweetner so the bacon will be darker than what I typically make.....FYI I tried Ryteks dry cure for the bacon and didn't care for it....now when I make bacon I typically use the Canadian Bacon Brine and play with the sweetner...did you follow the temps in the Kutas recipe as well or did you smoke the bacon at a higher temp....and did you "dry" the bacon for an hour before smoking it?  Just a couple of things to think about...Oh yeah one more thing what did you use as a sweetner...that might have something to do with the color as well


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Sep 15, 2006)

I too made bacon in the past and it blackened extremely quickly when cooked unless I cooked it in cast iron... maybe just coincidence I have no idea.... I related it to the fact to: I can cook just as well with a lower heat in the cast iron and I had overheated the salts in the bacon trying to cook it in a regular stainless steel pan.

I never gave it a second thought after it cooked fine in cast iron.

Interested to hear responses on why it turns black.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 15, 2006)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> I too made bacon in the past and it blackened extremely quickly when cooked unless I cooked it in cast iron... maybe just coincidence I have no idea.... I related it to the fact to: I can cook just as well with a lower heat in the cast iron and I had overheated the salts in the bacon trying to cook it in a regular stainless steel pan.
> 
> I never gave it a second thought after it cooked fine in cast iron.
> 
> Interested to hear responses on why it turns black.


Just MHO but I don't think it's the salts that make it turn black...maybe the type of sugar used? Some sugars hold up better with higher heat.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Sep 15, 2006)

SEE!!!!!!   that's why I come here..... much greater wisdom and common sense then mine!

 Seriously I never even gave the sugar factor blame..... thinking now about it..I bet you are 100% on the money.

What types of sugars would I use that hold up better to heat when curing it next time?


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 15, 2006)

Everything I have read indicates that Turbinado doesn't burn like other sugars under high heat.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 15, 2006)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> SEE!!!!!!   that's why I come here..... much greater wisdom and common sense then mine!
> 
> Seriously I never even gave the sugar factor blame..... thinking now about it..I bet you are 100% on the money.
> 
> What types of sugars would I use that hold up better to heat when curing it next time?


I typically use honey or Powdered Dextrose...turbinado is good as well as Brown Sugar....the more I thought about it sugar may have been an issue but a bigger factor may have been the intial temp u smoked the bacon at......fat begins to melt at 190*...it possible that while smoking the bacon at a higher temp you rendered much of the fat out? Or it could have been the sugar


----------



## Griff (Sep 15, 2006)

I've found when cooking my homemade bacon there is a thin line between getting it crispy and turning it black. I use molasses and maple syrup in my brine. I also suspect it might the sugars that cause that.

Griff


----------



## cleglue (Sep 15, 2006)

Wittdog,

I used Rytek recipe for Honey-Cured Bacon.  1 cup salt, 4 Tb. Instacure No. 1, and 2 cups of honey page 317 in the book I have.  The bellies smoked fine.  There was plenty of fat.  The problem was when I fried the strips that it turned black pretty fast.  I didn't wash it after being smoked but I did wash the cure, salt, and honey off before smoking it.  

You have me wanted to try making bacon again.  I maybe need to try a different recipe.

Thanks for the input.

Still looking forward to seeing your results.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 16, 2006)

With you guys waiting for the results the pressure is on [smilie=a_doh.gif] ...I guess I should have done my usuall recipe and not tried the molases as the sugar  ...I personally didn't care for the dry cure bacon...and have good results with modifiying the candian bacon brine in the book....BTW in the back of the book it says that Dark Frying Bacon could be a result of  "Poor sugar quality or to much powered dextrose or Excessive heat during frying." Hope this helps and get some bellies and get smoking...


----------



## cleglue (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks Wittdog,

I see the Troubleshooting and tips section now.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 19, 2006)

Well I have the bacon in the lectro now……..



The bacon has been on for about 6 hours and I’m on my second batch of sawdust…..I used hickory and sugar maple…I don’t know if you can tell but the bacon is starting to take on some nice color….


----------



## allie (Sep 19, 2006)

Oh I can just imagine the smells that smoker is emitting!  I'd be starving about now!  Looking good!


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks great Dog


----------



## Finney (Sep 19, 2006)

That does look good.


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 19, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> That does look good.


When it's done I bet it would look even better in a box addressed to me


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 19, 2006)

dog, it looks great!


----------



## Griff (Sep 19, 2006)

Dog

That looks super. 

Griff


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 19, 2006)

Is that bacon in the net ?


----------



## Wittdogs B (Sep 19, 2006)

In the net is a concoction of pork wrapped in pork belly (I don't know what the cut in the center is)

Here's the pics of the bacon done:













Dave will slice it in the morning (and I am sure get more pics).   He and the boys will likely have it for breakfast tomorrow with farm fresh eggs from his friend at work....  all we need now is the fresh squeezed orange juice!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 20, 2006)

Man o Man that looks great!


----------



## Finney (Sep 20, 2006)

Damn I love bacon............................
Again.  That looks GREAT!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh boy, that looks great!


----------



## Woodman1 (Sep 20, 2006)

I thinks you need to bring some to Oinktoberfest for breakfast Sunday? I'll bring the eggs, taters, and cast iron skillet. We can cook it on my pit. Woody


----------



## wittdog (Sep 20, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> I thinks you need to bring some to Oinktoberfest for breakfast Sunday? I'll bring the eggs, taters, and cast iron skillet. We can cook it on my pit. Woody


Woody anything else I need to bring for breakfast other than the bacon and the peach salsa....let me know and there is more pics to follow after I drop D off at preschool


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 20, 2006)

How you gonna slice it ?


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 20, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll bring up a few fatties to get us through the weekend munchies and for breakfast.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 20, 2006)

Bacon is done…..here is some of it sliced…I had to cut it in half to get it on my slicer but I have a line on a commercial grade Hobart……I’m going to fry some up later for lunch….
The bacon blooming



Ready to cut



Both the shineck bacon and belly bacon slice



Belly Bacon



Shineck Bacon


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh man that looks good Dave!  Ya'll eat too good!  Guys at Oinktoberfest are in for a treat!


----------



## wittdog (Sep 20, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Oh man that looks good Dave!  Ya'll eat too good!  Guys at Oinktoberfest are in for a treat!


I hope so...I tweeked the recipe.....I haven't tasted it yet   It smells good we will see at lunch today


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 20, 2006)

All I can say is WOW


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Sep 20, 2006)

Hey Witt, can ya set a place for me at lunch please.

That's some damn fine looking bacon......NICE CURE!!!!!!!.......

AAA+++ from the pics..of course I will need a BLT ..IN HAND... (my hand) please for further judging....


----------



## wittdog (Sep 20, 2006)

Me and boys taste tested the bacon for lunch (I did fry a couple of xtras for the mrs as well) ….it fried  up real nice and had a nice mahogany color to it…the flavor was good…I’m getting closer in my quest for the perfect bacon…..for my taste it could have used a little more salt….and I could have used a little more smoke…but that may be because I used some sugar maple with the hickory and I typically use straight hickory and a wee bit of cherry…all in all I’m pretty happy with it…the next batch may be THE BATCH


----------



## SteerCrazy (Sep 20, 2006)

Looks like the 'force' was with your stomach   .....bacon looked so good I could smell it


----------



## Finney (Sep 20, 2006)

looks great dog


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 20, 2006)

go dog go!


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 20, 2006)

I cannot take it anymore.........MUST HAVE BACON NOW! 

Looks great Dog


----------



## Unity (Sep 20, 2006)

Good lookin' sandwich!

--John  8) 
(Nice plate, too.   )


----------

